# Any Modern Arnis schools in Maryland?



## hongkongfooey (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2006)

From the WMAA schools listing:


Edward Mengel
Acrocombat Martial Arts
5017 Wilson Ln
Bethesda, MD 20814
202-452-1212
acrocombat.com
acrocombat@acrocombat.com

Jim Heaney
Chesapeake Martial Arts
7850 Rossville Blvd Suite 200
Baltimore, MD 21236
410-663-9123
cmakarate.com

Edward Mengel & Jeff Gordon
KARATE ZONE
Kingsview Village Shopping Center
13404 Kingsview Village Avenue
Germantown, Maryland
301-972-KICK (5425)
www.karatezone.net

Depending where in MD one is, these might also be relevant:



Brian Pancia
Alexandria, VA
panciab@comcast.net


Progressive Self Defense
PO Box 211
Gainesville, VA 20155
jpbstraightblast@hotmail.com


----------

